# Looong time



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey guys. I know I came to one meeting and that was pretty much it.
Well anyways. I'm leaving the freshwater hobby, mostly.
I plan on keeping a nano tank or..two. lol
I've just grown a lot of interest towards Saltwater reef.
Plus for some reason I'm waay more lucky with it.
Anywho, I would still like to make it to meeting. Hopefully here soon I'll finally have some free time.
I did post my stuff up for sale in the "For Sale" forum.
If anyone of you want any part of that stuff you get dibs. plus we can work out some type of deal.
I just want good homes for this stuff.
Anyways, I'll be around. Hopefully to more meeting. I still need to maintain these nanos I'll be doing.
-matt


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Headed over to the dark side huh  I've had that itch myself a few times but haven't scratched it yet. We'll be around when you decide to get back into the Plant side again.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah, that's why i have to keep the nano. I still need freshwater. lol
besides my girlfriend really like my freshwater pufferfish. soo...the nano is perfect for him.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Ay, Moo, I'm needing some driftwood if you haven't sold it off. Sending ya a PM.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

replied.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Normally I wouldn't offer this advice to someone headed to the "dark side" but since you still plan on keeping nanos...dude you need more plants in your tanks! I think that is the major contributor to the algae problems you had/are having. 

Your tank appears to be lightly planted. Pack some plants in those nanos and you should be able to avoid most types of algae. If you keep the Anubias for the nano tanks, place them underneath some taller growing plants so they aren't in direct light. this will help avoid algea on them also, especially BBA. 

Hopefully you can make it to some meetings in the future. If you need help with the tanks, by all means, let us know!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

no ones stays salty for long. you'll be back. reefs can have way more issues than plant tanks, LOL. what kind of coral are you doing? I'm trying to downsize my tank but i cant sell stuff fast enough. LOL.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

flee! saltwater is teh debil!


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

i dunno why I've just had better luck with SW.
The nanos are going to be veritable jungles. lol.
in the mean time....anyone need any of this stuff...the tank especially.....
it's a nice one!!! :-D


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

btw, not only should you give the wattage on that heater of yours in your listing, but you may wanna consider splitting up that heater and filter, may have better luck selling it.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah I added it in the other post....sucks i cant edit first post.
it's a 300 watt though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Moo said:


> yeah I added it in the other post....sucks i cant edit first post.
> it's a 300 watt though.


Ask your friendly neighborhood "moderator" and he would be more than happy to edit your post for you


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

gotcha!
thanks.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

also, anyone looking for some Eco-Complete?
I think it's looking dim on that front.
People really don't want to have "used" sub. shipped.
lol soooooo
if you want it, and you're willing to come get it and help pack it up. I'll part with it.
small "donations" would be great. 
But it doesn't look to positive for the substrate, and I can't really "store" it. It's better to just have it gone.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

about how much Eco-Complete do you have (wondering if it's worth the trip)?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

haha, you saw it.
it's 120lbs worth. I promise!
that was exactly what I ordered.

I say this b/c I gave Matt some rock awhile back, and I didn't have as much as I originally thought.
but it really is 120lbs.

On another note, I've decided to drill and sump my Oceanic 58 for SW use.
After pricing research, it's almost the same to setup a new 28, and convert this tank.
Soo no need to buy a new tank, just use the one I have. lol
man this is nuts.
Having trouble deciding on GPH ratings pump sizes, where to buy or get overflows...lol geeze.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

an overflow box (operated via siphon) is an option if u want to avoid drilling


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah, that was my first guess.
A LOT of people complain about them though.
I only Need One hole though. There's a shop around here that will drill it, but wow. He did not sound confident about it AT ALL! lol.
But he's drilled glass before...sooo. I guess it's better than Me trying it.

Still thinking about that Eco? I need to get this tank empty to start some work.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Nah, too rich for my blood, methinks... I'm digging the soilmaster.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

really? I mean You can pretty much have it.
I can't really "store" the stuff can i?
I can't imagine it would dry real well...
dunno, oh well I guess I'll throw it in a rubbermaid box.
I'll have it.
Let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm close, I'll take that Eco, How much $ we talking?


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

now, now -- don't GIVE it away.. you got operations to fund and that stuff ain't cheap!



Moo said:


> really? I mean You can pretty much have it.
> I can't really "store" the stuff can i?
> I can't imagine it would dry real well...
> dunno, oh well I guess I'll throw it in a rubbermaid box.
> ...


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah, well the story did change a bit.
My corporate HQ decided to close the store down, so now the cash is a little more of a necessity.
anywho I believe dave and I are going to work something out.


----------

